# Adoucir les fourchettes



## Voce

Salve!

Ho un problema con l'espressione "adouci ses fourchettes" contenuta nel seguente paragrafo:

"Sur cette base, des fourchettes de prix ont été établies: de 10 à 15 heures de travail pastoral pour un service funèbre, jusqu'au double pour la préparation d'un mariage. *Si l'EPG a depuis adouci ses fourchettes*, le calcul est vite fait et les ministres sont priés de le faire connaître aux «bénéficiaires». Avec tout le tact possible. Dans les paroisses toutefois, certains hommes d'Eglise rechignent à distribuer ces documents explicatifs d'un genre particulier, incapables par exemple de tendre un bulletin de versement à la famille d'un défunt".

La sigla EPG sta per "chiesa protestante di Ginevra". Si parla della trasparenza dei costi decisa da alcune chiese come reazione alla decisione dello Stato di non considerare più servizio pubblico i servizi funebri prestati dalle chiese.

La mia traduzione per il momento è questa:

"Su questa base sono state stabilite delle fasce di prezzo: dalle 10 alle 15 ore di lavoro pastorale per un servizio funebre, fino al doppio per la preparazione di un matrimonio.         *Se l'EPG ha da allora attenuato le differenze tra le fasce*, il calcolo è presto fatto e i suoi ministri sono pregati di informare i “beneficiari”. Con tutto il tatto possibile. Nelle parrocchie, tuttavia, certi uomini di chiesa sono restii a distribuire questi documenti esplicativi di genere particolare e non riescono, per esempio, a porgere un modulo di versamento alla famiglia di un defunto".

Spero che qualcuno mi aiuti a dare un senso a quella frase!
Grazie per ogni suggerimento.


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Voce,
Anche in francese c'è un problema, mi sembra che abbiano voluto dire "ces fourchettes", cioè le valutazioni in "ore lavorative pastorali" appena riportate, e stampato "ses fourchettes". Non ti pare?


----------



## Voce

Ciao, Matou!
Sembra anche a me che qualcosa non torni (è già successo altre volte e tu ne sai qualcosa...), ma non so come risolvere la questione.
Inoltre c'è anche quel "se" all'inizio della frase che non riesco a inquadrare...
Attendo un tuo prezioso suggerimento. Grazie!


----------



## matoupaschat

Mi sembra che questo abbia senso: "Anche se l'EPG ha da allora riconsiderato queste valutazioni, il calcolo è presto fatto e i (suoi) ministri sono pregati di informar*ne *i "beneficiari".
Dimmi!
Matou


----------



## Voce

È perfetto, Matou! Grazie mille!
Ciao!
Voce


----------

